# Purple Formal - New Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I am not sure what to call this one... it reminds me of bieng a kid and getting to go buy a new dress for Easter... Anyway, this is 3 fabrics - purple, purple sheer, and pink satin... I didn't put a D-Ring on this one but I can... just wanted a kinda fancy dress...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

other view


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Traci this dress really rocks. How much do you charge for something like this and when are you getting your website up? Bella is still growing so I have cut down on buying stuff for her for now, but I have a hard time resisting when you post things like this :lol: 

Leslie


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, Leslie!! I really like this one too!! I was just hoping it wasn't just me being biased (sp?) LOL

When I go live with the website the halter dresses like this will be $45 - they are alot more work than the harnessess - 3 pieces to sew, etc.... also because of other additional costs I hadn't thought of, blah, blah,.... I hope that is not too much... I have seen other dresses online (some don't even seem to have as much detail to them) for allot more. Tell me what you all think - PLEASE!! 

My website should be up in about 2 days..... Woo HOO!!! :lol:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I think you are doing a great job and I really can't wait to log onto your website. Will you be posting the weblink here? 

You have done some great things. As far as the pricing for the dress, I think it is good. I just can't get one of these for Bella until she is fully grown as I would hate to buy one and than have to buy another 2 months from now. Bella is only 4.5 months old. Aye....hurry up and grow Bella as mommie has plans for you. 

Leslie


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love this dress.. I think it is well worth the $45.00. 

It is very gorgeous...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love this dress.. I think it is well worth the $45.00. 

It is very gorgeous...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gorgeous...and I think 45 is a good price....

You have to make cute boy shirts and stuff...  

Gizmo loves sleeveless shirts...(hint hint)..


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Just adorable Traci! good job! You will do well with your Website!  I love to admire the work of other talented seamstresses! :wink: 

sandra


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

GREAT JOB! Love the model...lol...I always wanted one of those!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Awww, thanks guys!!! 

"talented seamstresses!" - that's one thing I never thought I would be called... lol.... I agree, I love looking at others work... SJC yours are so great - love the site.... 

SunnyFLMum - I am working on some more boy outfits.... I'll post them soon....

Vala - Isn't that dog mannequin too cool??? I love it. I have 5 sizes (xxs-xs-s-m-l) so I can size the paterns easier... and for demonstration... 

Again, thanks for the nice comments... you make doing this so much more fun!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

love the dress !! i would call it the bridesmaid  

kisses nat


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW girl that dress is sooo pretty!! Just out of curiousity, will you be making little boy polo shirts or something of that sort as a harness? Or possibly in the future? Its really hard finding those on the web, without them being like $60. I've found ones for like golden retrivers, and yeah....wouldnt quite fit Lex...lol.  I was just wondering.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness! That's sooo pretty! I have to buy a dress like that for Molly for next Easter!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

thats stuning it reminds me of like a bridesmaid dress :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats exactly what I thought, the bridesmaid or flower girl~
xxxxx


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ohhhh, the "Flower Girl" Halter ..... that's good!! Thanks, guys!! 

TiffsLilChi: Not sure what you mean by a polo shirt... can you show me an example? I am always looking to make new stuff....


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

*!*

Wow I just love this dress! Its so darn pretty!! Would you be able to make in pink?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That is gorgeous! I just love the little rosettes. It really would be perfect for a wedding or a fancy afternoon tea.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh my gosh, that is my fave yet!!!!!!!!! i too am waiting for chiwi to fully grow plus i have some ideas for what i want hers to look like


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Gorgeous dress!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I found 2 styles. I just think they are completely adorable for little males!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh man, that'd be perfect for my wedding - if i had a flower-dog!

I want a chi more than ever now, so i could dress her up for my wedding in November! The colour scheme is pink & green (pastel) and the theme is a garden wedding/high tea reception.

No fair, I want one! Hmm, wonder if my cat would wear it..... :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, again!!

Iamafairy: Yes, it can be done in pink... they had a really pretty pink sheer too! I think I will try that next....

Also, they had this sheer silver with velvet black polkadots that I think I am going to do next.....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

TiffsLilChi: Man, I have tried making a t-shirt style like the one in the pic, but I am not that talented!!  I can't find any t-shirt material here, and I don't know how to sew it anyway!! LOL.... Sorry!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww my that dress is great really pretty


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Adorable! Wish i had one for my girl! Why is all the good chi clothes outside the blummin UK - not fair


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I have shiped an outfit to Scotland already, and should have a shipment ready soon for Belgium!!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Another beautiful dress.

I think calling it 'The Bridesmaid' is perfect! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow that is beautiful! :wink:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Really? Woweeeeeeee! My chi is 8 months old, the vet said she wldnt grow much more and well that was a month ago now - so i can prob take it she is fully grown now! How much does it cost to ship the dress and do you do them fusha/luminis pink - thts my babys best colour? $45 dollars for the dress? O and what measurements do you need - ooooooh all excited now


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, LovelyChiPupz! I have that same style fabric in pink - I will make one so you can see if you like it.... The shipping would be $5! 

I can send you a measurement chart via email... you can PM me with your email address or here is mine..... [email protected]. 

Also needed to know if you wanted a D-Ring on it (for the leash) or not...........totally up to you... 


SO EXCITED!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i think you should call it "Spring Formal" because it is spring like and formal and it is a 'dance' at middle and highschools so it is a special occassion perfect for the dress.. just a suggestion


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

This dress is soooo cute, it almost makes me want to run out and get a girl chi so Cooper doesn't have to take up cross-dressing!

You do really nice work - I wish you much success! Let us all know when you start making more things for boys! <hint>


----------



## Aurora (Aug 3, 2005)

Mia's Mom said:


> Awww, thanks guys!!!
> 
> Vala - Isn't that dog mannequin too cool??? I love it. I have 5 sizes (xxs-xs-s-m-l) so I can size the paterns easier... and for demonstration...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Aurora,

I got the dog mannequins from Puppe Love here is the link........

http://www.puppelove.com/detail.asp?id=241&cid=18

TKs, Traci


----------



## Aurora (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Thanks Traci!
:wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

That dress is really great!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

> This dress is soooo cute, it almost makes me want to run out and get a girl chi so Cooper doesn't have to take up cross-dressing!


Haha! I'm afraid my poor little Teddy is going to have to cross dress, that dress is soo cute!! No I'm just joking, but do let us know if you start making boy clothes!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

that's soo cute


----------

